# Cook Wanted on Nantucket Island!



## Factotum (May 10, 2016)

So I hope it's okay to post this here, but I wanted to tap the knife community with a little help wanted classified. If this is not appropriate or belongs in another forum, I apologize and mods please delete.

That said.....

Attention all bad ass line cooks. Looking for a change of pace or scenery? Want to get away for the summer? Come work and play on beautiful Nantucket Island!

My business partner and I just took over a restaurant on the island and are in need of some BOH support. He and I are new owners in our 30s and have been in the industry our whole lives. We are not absentee owners or investors without a clue; we've made our livings in restaurants since we were teenagers and now it's our chance to do something of our own. We both have Michelin Star experience (I'm the FOH guy btw) and Chef has worked for such NYC legends as David Bouley, Daniel Boulud, and Wylie Dufresne. He has both a cuilnary degree and baking and pastry degree from CIA Hyde Park. In other words, dude can teach you some ****. We just bought a brand new Rational Combi Oven, PacoJet and Arcobaleno Pasta Extruder, so there's fun equipment to play with too! The summer season here comes very hard and very fast, but we are hands on owners who will be right there in the shits with you. 

The beautiful thing about this offer is that housing is included. We have a small apartment above the restaurant in which you'd have your own room. I won't lie, the housing isn't glorious by any means, but if you know anything about Nantucket, most people are just thankful to have a roof over their heads. But with rent covered by your salary and working busy hours, it really is a great way to store some bank if you're ready to hustle.

If you have any interest at all in this, or know someone solid who might, please PM me for more details. We would talk a bit first and then Chef would probably vet you via Facetime or something like that and you'd get on a plane for some island living.

Thanks for reading.

Jon


----------

